# Servicing



## julnol (Oct 26, 2013)

Love my TiVo but last night it developed a flickering picture (watching per-recordered or live-to-air). This could be stopped for a minute or so by hitting the pause button.
I am about to unplug all cables and replug to see if that helps ... but if not, can we get it serviced anywhere now that they are no longer sold here?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

julnol said:


> Love my TiVo but last night it developed a flickering picture (watching per-recordered or live-to-air). This could be stopped for a minute or so by hitting the pause button.
> I am about to unplug all cables and replug to see if that helps ... but if not, can we get it serviced anywhere now that they are no longer sold here?


You mean back when they were sold there you actually could get them serviced?

That's better than we're doing here in the US.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

TiVo themselves do not offer much, but I can highly recommend http://kingey1971.wix.com/tivorepairs he has been looking after TiVo's here for over 10 years.

Peter.


----------



## julnol (Oct 26, 2013)

I breathed a great sigh of relief after unplugging and replugging cables ... fingers crossed, the problem seems to be gone.

Thanks so much for that link for repairs. I have bookmarked for the future.


----------

